# Need dove advise new owner



## Amberdec29 (Nov 9, 2017)

I just got a ringneck dove from my boss and I wanted some suggestions on what to get for it
When I got it it was in a cage too small for it to do anything I bought it a bigger cage 2 foot by 2 foot wide 33 in tall is that good
As you can see in the picture I cut branches to make purches 1 lower 1 towards the top there's two water bowls that hook to the side for water and an oversized mug for food helped to eliminate it throwing food everywhere I'm looking to get it a nest but haven't found anything that I want yet
I want to get it toys or things to keep it entertained but I don't know where to begin any suggestions
I done my research and started to hook millet spray to the top of her cage and I've been giving her fruit because she's never had either
It came with a bag of safflower seeds so I got it kaytees Nature's Harvest which is a parakeet food that has papaya carrot coconut apples and stuff in it to try it seems to like it but is there any other seeds or things I should get for it anything out of the winco bulk bins i was thinkin lentils but what kind 

Thank you any advise is welcome i just want to make its life better then it was it seems happier being able to streach its wings an fly but its gettin bored


----------



## Amberdec29 (Nov 9, 2017)

Heres some pics its name is skittles


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

They need a variety of seeds. I think parakeet mix has a different amount of fat than dove mix, but I don't know much about their specific dietary needs. They'll go for any small seeds.
You have more food than she'll be able to eat, she could overeat, or at the very least waste a bunch of food by pooping in it. 
She'll need grit and a calcium supplement. She'll also need vitamin D if she doesn't get a chance to sun herself.
She might like small parrot toys, though I've never met a dove that does. I just use food enrichment for my pigeons. Most of their food is scattered on the ground, and I've started giving them food puzzles. The best thing you could do for her emotional and mental well being is to get her a mate or friend. They're social animals and I always feel bad when I see one isolated from its own species.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think the amount of food is fine, but you don't want to give so much safflower seed. It is very high in fat and not good for them. Parakeet seed also wouldn't be the right nutrition for a dove. The best thing you could do for the bird would be to get a good dove mix. They sell them in pet stores. Very little safflower, and if you like, you can add the small lentils and such into it. The suggestion of a calcium/D3 supplement was a good one, and also a companion would make it nicer.


----------



## Amberdec29 (Nov 9, 2017)

I use this as a scoop


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't worry about the amount. You don't have to put in just what she will eat. She will take what she wants. That is how most feed pet birds. But that is a very unhealthy diet.


----------



## Amberdec29 (Nov 9, 2017)

I found a feed bin that sells dove food


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can also buy it in pet shops.


----------



## Amberdec29 (Nov 9, 2017)

These are all the seeds in her food now plus carrots papaya apple an coconut nibbles im still givin her a lil of the parkeet food mixed in with the dove food cause i want her to have a lil bit of variety an took out all but a lil of the safflower seeds because u said they r fatty which was a pain by the way lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You don't have to take any safflower out that is in the dove mix, just don't give her extra.


----------



## Amberdec29 (Nov 9, 2017)

Skittles doesnt seem to eat these


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks like millet.


----------



## Amberdec29 (Nov 9, 2017)

Ok then its probably because i give her millet still on the stick i made it a nest


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A dove mix of seeds that you get in bags labeled dove mix would probably be healthier.


----------



## Amberdec29 (Nov 9, 2017)

Thats where it came from


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I've never seen a dove mix like that. What brand is it?


----------

